# New York Times: Crisis of Care on the Front Line of Health



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Crisis of Care on the Front Line of Health**New York Times*By JANE E. BRODYPublished: September 29, 2008Does your doctor spend time talking to you? Do you see your doctor within 20 minutes of your appointment time? Are you getting the guidance you need to cope with a continuing health problem or multiple overlapping problems? Do you even have a personal physician who monitors your health and treats you promptly with skill and compassion? The complete article is here:http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/30/health/3...amp;oref=sloginCopyright 2008 The New York Times Company


----------

